
Show HN: WebGL Cube Snake Game – ES6 Rewrite with Enemy Snakes - mhluska
http://mhluska.com/projects/snake/
======
mhluska
Movement with arrow keys is a bit buggy right now. I just wanted to show
progress (smooth animations, AI, mobile performance).

